# How to check if someone is using/stealing my internet



## Colour

Recently my internet has been slow. And i suspect that my neighbour is using my internet. How can i check


----------



## Squashman

Login to your router and look at the DHCP Table. This will tell you who is getting an IP address from your unprotected Wireless router. I would suggest you get some Wireless encryption in place if you think this is the case.

You could use this software as well.
http://home.comcast.net/~jay.deboer/airsnare/


----------



## JohnWill

Turn off the wireless, see if it speeds up!


----------



## StumpedTechy

Or encrypt it so definitely noones on it


----------



## James Finch

Squashman's answer is valid, but assuming. Maybe you have a broadband modem rather than a router, maybe you're even on dialup! 

There are many reasons your Internet connection can become slowed, and the most common reason is that of fragmentation of your system files. Clean up your hard drive, remove anything you don't need, defragment using the Windows XP Disk Defragment software, see if that helps. 

The second most common Internet drag is viri. Scan your computer for viruses using new definitions. 

If none of this works, then someone might indeed be stealing your connection. A sure way to find out is:

Close all Internet applications, including anything that might check for updates (with the exception of Internet security applications). Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to bring up the Task Manager, click the Networking tab. Your network usage should be between 0% and 5% average. Up to 5% is fine. Jumps between 0% and 10% are acceptable, but a 10% average is not. That said, you shouldn't notice even 10%.

One last thing. Have you recently installed any Antivirus or Internet security that might be updating itself? Or are you using an illegal version of Windows? Download the Windows XP Validation tool in reference to the latter.

James Finch


----------



## James Finch

John, you are limited only by your imagination and your lifespan!


----------



## Squashman

James Finch said:


> Squashman's answer is valid, but assuming. Maybe you have a broadband modem rather than a router, maybe you're even on dialup!


Explain to me how someone is going to steal someone elses Internet connection this way. 

Yes, it could be a malware issue as well.


----------



## John Burns

Colour said:


> Recently my internet has been slow. And i suspect that my neighbour is using my internet. How can i check


If you are on a router, you may be able to use a (free) program which I have on my home network -WallWatcher. It shows what ip addresses are on the network. Our network should only have XXX.XXX.XX.100 and XXX.XXX.XX.101. If any others are on it, it will record them on the router log and show it on my pc monitor when I run WallWatcher. Take a look at:

http://wallwatcher.com/


----------



## Squashman

That is a pretty neat program. I assume you have to send the Syslog from the router to the PC, so that it can interpret it.


----------



## hewee

Can WallWatcher be used to see how many others are out there on my comcast cable loop?


----------



## John Burns

Squashman said:


> That is a pretty neat program. I assume you have to send the Syslog from the router to the PC, so that it can interpret it.


I believe that is correct. You might also be interested in the fact that it shows attempts to enter your pc - it's almost scary at times. In this connection, I use this site to find out who is trying to get in (usually some Chinese website or AT&T or AOL)

http://www.dnsstuff.com/

Just interesting sometimes to see all the hits on your computer. That's why you need all the protection enabled that you can.


----------



## John Burns

hewee said:


> Can WallWatcher be used to see how many others are out there on my comcast cable loop?


I don't think so - it operates through your router - I don't think that would be coming through your router.


----------



## James Finch

The point of stealing someone's connection, surely, is to use it for illegal purposes and have it traced to them rather than you. This is what I like to think, anyhow. Surely anyone who can afford a PC can afford a Net connection, no matter how feeble. What you're talking is very difficult to do! I mean to say, why would someone with such an experience level not want to pay for their own connection - only one reason: the law. They're doing something illegal. Using someone's connection in this way is possible even if they have dial-up!

Your feedback on this would be appreciated.

James Finch


----------



## John Burns

James Finch said:


> The point of stealing someone's connection, surely, is to use it for illegal purposes and have it traced to them rather than you. This is what I like to think, anyhow. Surely anyone who can afford a PC can afford a Net connection, no matter how feeble. What you're talking is very difficult to do! I mean to say, why would someone with such an experience level not want to pay for their own connection - only one reason: the law. They're doing something illegal. Using someone's connection in this way is possible even if they have dial-up!
> 
> Your feedback on this would be appreciated.
> 
> James Finch


I'm not sure about the point of your post , but I think I agree with you, in that there are many, many people out there who take advantage of ANY opportunity. It is NOT difficult to do if YOU don't properly secure your network connection. I presently have someone in my neighborhood who has a very suspect meth house of young people who dare the law. They would use someone else's connection without any qualms. God knows, I have done my part to try to get law enforcement to check on them, but funding is so tight, they (the law) do only what they can - and concentrate on the really blatant ones. They probably can afford a net connection, but their priorities are not that - it's getting their "fix". You have to protect yourself in today's world. I protect myself as much as I can


----------



## hewee

John Burns said:


> I don't think so - it operates through your router - I don't think that would be coming through your router.


Thanks John, was hoping you could so you can tell if there are to many people on your loop and you would have a way to tell your ISP that you know the loop is overloaded.


----------



## Squashman

You would have to be directly connected to the modem to really do any type of scanning on your cable loop. I would think that just doing some simple bandwidth tests at certain times of the day would tell you if your neighborhood is too overloaded.


----------



## hewee

Well I sure think it is over loaded on my loop and have had comcast techs tell me it is and others say it is not. Was told that because not many people live way out here where I am at have high speed and there are 50 on the loop. Was told that a loop should not have more then 150 on it. Then told that this loop was added to another loop that had 200 so that mean I am now on a bigger loop that has 250 on it.


----------



## lotuseclat79

For those who think its hard to steal a wireless connection to the Internet - haven't you ever heard of war-driving with a Pringle's can, otherwise aka a cantenna? 34.5 oz coffee cans are far superior according to Preston Gralla in Window's Hacks by O'Reilly.

-- Tom


----------



## JohnWill

My WPA encrypted network has suffered no security breaches yet.


----------



## StumpedTechy

> WPA encrypted network


Yer usin that thar techo speak jargon thingy I don git!


----------



## JohnWill

StumpedTechy said:


> Yer usin that thar techo speak jargon thingy I don git!


At least now I see why you're seeking employment!


----------



## StumpedTechy

ROFLMAO - Thanks needed that humor today... its gonna be a rough one in the office.


----------

